# hail Beauty Farm ensemble Pierre de la Rue & Noel Baldewein masses double cds 10\10



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Woaw* Beauty Farm *, did something , got better, well, did they ever sounded bad , i cheerish this ensemble,The Pierre de la Rue is very decent very good, essential ,credential listening for amateur of genra(franco-flemish polyphony that is) at is utter most finest, state of the art execution real pros , no flaws, just perfect.
> 
> And the Noel Baldewein is a great find i was ain't aware or barely of him, couple of tracks here and there ,simply said awesome, wonderful beyond words, these cds will have many listen.
> 
> ...


----------

